# Cable hdmi et Test ATV via mac mini



## turbine38 (1 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voila je resume ma situation de merde . 
1 : A la suite d'une sous tension, j'ai acheté un ecran à un gars cette aprem 
2: je branche l'écran, mon aTV et relis mon cable (jack) audio à mon enceinte 
3 : J'allume, et lance une dessins animé pour mon fils. Cool ça marche nikel !" Je me suis pas fais enflé  (fin s'est se que je me disais).

Ce soir je relance mon atv et l'enceinte et la j'attend une sorte de Tapement ( TAP..... TAP.................. TAP ...TAP.....) irrégulier, la je bouge le cable audio test. Le retranche, le retest a nouveau et toujours se fucking "TAP". premiere question : "C'est quoi se problème de tapement d'ou ca vient ? " .

La me dis, tien on va essayer de lancer netflix voir si jamais . Et la, à 2 à 5 seconde de son lancement BUG ! Image fixé et le loader qui turbine en dessous , s'ensuit d'un message (le meme que celui ci en VF ). On relance la video, idem, encore une fois, la meme ! je test sur un autres source de streaming "Arte" et la video fonctionne.  Je test sur "bande annonce", meme bug que sur netflix . Le son lui saccadé constamment sur chacune des chaines .

Comment se fait il qu'après aquisition de cet écran, le son, l'image et le signal HDMI passait et que maintenant j'ai ces deux bug ? 

Voici d'autres test effectué :
Pour la video : 
- Changement de connectic HDMI (3 différente quand meme lol)
-Réinitialisé l'ATV : Rien de spécifique (si ce n'est que j'ai du resaisire tout mes identifiants)
- Branché mon mac mini en HDMI : pas reconnu 
- La meme avec cable+ adaptateur VGA : Pas reconnu
- Branché mon PC en HDMI : pas reconnu non plus 
- La meme avec cable+ adaptateur VGA : pourquoi ça changerait ? 

Pour le son: 
Branchement casque : toujours se tapement ! 

- Ceci ne peut pas venir de l'apple TV ? Est ce qu'il serait possible de la branché sur mon mac mini pour faire un dernier test Video + Audio sur un moniteur VGA ? 
- Voyez vous d'autres tests à faire (hormis jetter mon écran :/ ) ?
- Est ce que la connectic audio, HDMI et vga peuvent il être sur la meme base pour que les trois bug ? car les trois fixe (Jack,VG et HDMI sont cote a cote , si l'une défayante aurait pu entrainer les autres) .
- Cela peut il venir du cable HDMI pensez vous ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------

